#ubuntu-bd 2011-05-07
<abdullah> thank u
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-02
<pavlushka> Morning Guys!
<Kilos> hello bangalori peeps
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> im freezing here
<Kilos> temp about 3°c
<pavlushka> no room heating system?
<Kilos> electricity too expensive
<pavlushka> Kilos, http://i.imgur.com/nPLqNJm.png
<pavlushka> Kilos, you know the writer of Harry Potter?
<Kilos> tolkien
<Kilos> lovely view there
<pavlushka> the redshift effect! and info
<pavlushka> Morning NaSb !
<NaSb> pavlushka : How are you?
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<NaSb> Hello Kilos
<pavlushka> I am great, eating sweet potato, :)
<pavlushka> Kilos, you know J. K. Rawlings, writer of Harry Potter?
<Kilos> i dont know her personally no
<Kilos> but read many harry potters and saw movies
<Kilos> why?
<Kilos> oh yes tolkien is the lord of the rings peron
<pavlushka> She could not afford room heating, so she was writing the Novel and spending most of her time in a nearby coffee shop with a room heating.
<pavlushka> system.
<pavlushka> I think its time for you to be famous, :p
<NaSb> :v
<pavlushka> NaSb, pardon my ignorance, I dont understand the ":v", is it refer laughing?
<NaSb> are you don't using :v this on FB?
<pavlushka> NaSb, I dont use even FB much actually, :p
<pavlushka> just for ubuntu-bd FB group, I am little active in FB.
<NaSb> https://www.facebook.com/pavel.sayekat is it u'r FB ID?
<pavlushka> yep.
<NaSb> I'm sending a invalid request :P
<pavlushka> what?
<NaSb> :D
<NaSb> এমনিই বললাম :D
<pavlushka> NaSb, the request is now valid, :p
<NaSb> Thnaks :)
<NaSb> Thanks :p
<pavlushka> ChanServ is so lazy.
<Kilos> why what must it do?
<pavlushka> you came here an hour before but it's setting now +v mode on you, lol
<Kilos> i went off
<Kilos> what is the +v mode
<pavlushka> didn't noticed, oops!
<Kilos> i havent looked at that for years
<Kilos> i just got a logbot in africa channel so wanted to see if it leaves a message
<pavlushka> Kilos, +v mode gives voice to a nick.
<Kilos> ok ty
<pavlushka> metaphorically its kind of respect, technically half privilege, :)
<Kilos> whats with the yoyoing pavlushka 
<pavlushka> yo-yo, fluctuations
<Kilos> didnt you ever play with a yoyo
<Kilos> those round things on a long string that roll up and down
<pavlushka> yep!
<Kilos> haha i think everyone in the world has at some or other time
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> i am trying to find where a loco can order 16.04 sticks like we used to order cds
<Kilos> maybe they not doing it anymore
<pavlushka> I think you have to download it and print it from Ubuntu Marketing section.
<Kilos> locos order 100 at a time
<Kilos> to hand out at release parties and ubuntu hours etc
<pavlushka> that would be awesome!
<Kilos> thats how uuntu spreads
<pavlushka> once I was received some stickers with CD order, :)
<Kilos> we order 100's for the za loco and then send them to guys in each centre
<pavlushka> *cut the was
<Kilos> the loco can or could get that for nothing
<Kilos> like we would distribute about 30 cds to each major centre
<Kilos> pavlushka who wanted to use etherpad
<Kilos> oh
<pavlushka> not me, 
<Kilos> i think it was a guy from mauritius
<Kilos> see im involved everywhere
<pavlushka> Kilos, good for you, :)
<Kilos> no man i get too tired
<pavlushka> night guys!
<Kilos> night pavlushka 
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-03
<pavlushka> Morning Every one!
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> So how is it going? your irc office?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok so far. been working lots outside today as well
<Kilos> and must herd sheep back in a moment as well
<Kilos> i wonder where Ekushey is
<Kilos> been quiet for weeks
<pavlushka> Kilos, thumbs up!
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<Kilos> ill be back later
<pavlushka> me too, lol
<Kilos> didnt even get to sleep this afternoon
<pavlushka> I win, yea.....
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Hello Zaki, Good evening!
<zaki> good evening. pavlushka :)
<zaki> how are you doing?
<pavlushka> doing fine, was planned to go to Rangpur today to watch BassBaba performing, but failed because none of my acquaintance confirmed:(
<zaki> oh.
<zaki> u love bassbaba? aurthohin?
<zaki> me too.. \m/
<pavlushka> .
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> :)
<zaki> so u love bassbaba? and aurthohin?
<pavlushka> will be back later, :)
<pavlushka> yes, I mean totally, like a Juvenile,  
<zaki> me too. :)
<pavlushka> today, I am in loss zaki, :p
<pavlushka> be back later.
<zaki> why? :D 
<zaki> for missing that concert? :D
<pavlushka> Because I missed the concert.
<zaki> ha ha. :D
<zaki>  i had a photo graph with bassbaba ;)
<pavlushka> zaki, dont laugh and dont brag , I might find a good reason to challenge you in a duel, grrrr.
<zaki> and his autograph too..!! 
<pavlushka> yeah, enjoy, bbl
<zaki> :D by the way i got in facebook today, when i waked up.
<zaki> sorry! got you*
<pavlushka> will be back again later :p
<zaki> whrn?
<zaki> when*
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<NaSb> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> i need sleep
<Kilos> you be good
<NaSb> Yah ! but simple busy
<NaSb> any work for me?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-04
<pavlushka> Good afternoon every one!
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you?
<Kilos> just busy but ok ty and you?
<Kilos> much outside work for me so ill be scarce
<pavlushka> Kilos, at last, I am able to be on my desk, :)
<NaSb> আস সালামু-আলাইকুম :) pavlushka
<pavlushka> hi, NaSb , ওয়ালাইকুম আস্সালাম।
<NaSb> খাওয়া-দাওয়া করেছেন?
<pavlushka> না এখনো না
<pavlushka> Hello abhra !
<pavlushka> welcome
<abhra> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> NaSb, আপনি খাওয়া-দাওয়া করেছেন?
<pavlushka> abhra, কেমন আছেন?
<pavlushka> NaSb, খেয়ে আসলেন?
<NaSb> না এখন খেতে বসবো, 
<NaSb> ল্যাপিতে চার্জ ছিলো না -_-
<abhra> আমি ভালো আছি। আপনার কি খবর? pavlushka 
<pavlushka> চমৎকার! abhra :)
<pavlushka> NaSb, আপনার জন্য আমি মোরগ-রেজালা কামনা করছি, :পি
<NaSb> pavlushka: সেটাতো দুপুরে খেয়েছি ;)
<NaSb> চিকেন বিরিয়ানি :D
<pavlushka> হা হা হা
<pavlushka> Hello zaki!
<zaki> hi pavel bhai. :) how are you?
<zaki> thank you. :) successfully installed lamp in ubuntu 16.04 and moved my site to apachi web root. now they are working fine. :) 
 * Kilos greets
<pavlushka> zaki, thumbs up!
<zaki> yah. ! :) also installed wordpress. 
<pavlushka> \o/
<Kilos> well done
<zaki> :)
<zaki> so how's you guys doing?
<Kilos> alive
<zaki> oh my. :p
<Kilos> haha alive is good man, you breathe easier than when dead
<Kilos> :D
<zaki> dead can't breath. :D
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> so we are making a great noise here, \o/
<Kilos> hi abhra NaSb 
<zaki> may be. :D
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<zaki> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much zaki my good friend
<zaki> :D
<zaki> pavlushka, doing what?
<pavlushka> nothing, just chilling, ;)
<zaki> and Kilos ?
<Kilos> im trying to catch up with emails and monitor 14 channels
<zaki> most busy man. :P
<Kilos> i miss half of everything that happens anyway
<pavlushka> yeah, Kilos is a very busy man on IRC, it is his working desk, thumbs up:
<zaki> ha ha.
<Kilos> there is another channel where they could be having that meeting tomorrow pavlushka 
<Kilos> #ubuntu-uos-overflow
<pavlushka> which one?\
<pavlushka> copy
<zaki> what about?
<Kilos> get all beginners to login for that meeting lets hear what comes up
<Kilos> im not sure what belkie is planning
<pavlushka> lol, we can grab popey there, giggles!
<pavlushka> Kilos, you and me, :p
<Kilos> dont annoy him
<pavlushka> Kilos, are you mad, I am just kidding.
<Kilos> i have already argued with him for 3 weeks to get the 8.00pm timeslot for membership meetings
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> in the end he gave up
<pavlushka> that's why, :p
<Kilos> lol
<zaki> :|
<pavlushka> join us there at #ubuntu-uos-overflow
<pavlushka> zaki ??
<Kilos> and he is at canonical and in councils so we got to keep him happy
<zaki> oky.. when?
<Kilos> tomorrow at 14.to 16.00 utc
<Kilos> you have to +4 or +6 i think
<Kilos> pavlushka will know
<zaki> oky.
<pavlushka> zaki, that means to our time 8.00 pm to 10.00 pm
<Kilos> get NaSb to join as well
<zaki> oky roger that. 
<pavlushka> zaki, who's roger?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> roger = ack
<pavlushka> zaki, we'll talk about roger later
<Kilos> ack = acknowledged
<zaki> Roger that. Slang, usually used in radio transmissions such as military communications
<zaki> :D :D
<Kilos> yes and war movies
<zaki> ha ha.
<pavlushka> Kilos,  i means you havn't watched ice age 3, :p
<Kilos> no
<pavlushka> neither do you zaki?
<Kilos> i dont see many movies. only what is on za tv and not too late
<pavlushka> then you'll understand, I was just kidding, :p
<zaki> nope. :|
<Kilos> roger that
<Kilos> or affirmative
<zaki> i'm addicted to tv shows. :3
<Kilos> in za they say yebo yes
<pavlushka> I am addicted to animated movies,
<pavlushka> and irc
<zaki> copy that. :D
<zaki> NaSb, tanvir 
<pavlushka> QA define roger
<QA> pavlushka: Roger \Rog"er\, n. [From a proper name Roger.] A black flag with white skull and crossbones, formerly used by pirates; -- called also {Jolly Roger} and {pirate flag}. [Webster 1913 Suppl. +PJC], 51 Moby Thesaurus words for "Roger": OK, absolutely, all right, alright, alrighty, amen, as you say, assuredly, aye, by all means, certainly, da, exactly, fine,
<QA> good, good enough, hear, indeed, indeedy, ja, just so, mais oui, most assuredly, nat…
<pavlushka> zaki, you were talking about finding me on FB, and?
<zaki> oh man, you remember that?
<zaki> i waked up and got into ubuntu bangladesh group, than in a comment saw name pavel saikaty. :P
<zaki> saw a name*
<zaki> sorry.. :( saikat* 
<Kilos> call him what you like, only dont call him late for mealtimes
<Kilos> not so annasha 
<zaki> :D
<Kilos> pavlushka you eat enough for 3 people i hear
<pavlushka> Kilos, why you are after me?
<zaki> lol. :3
<Kilos> hahaha
<zaki> pavlushka, ???
<Kilos> just keeping up to date
<pavlushka> Kilos, didn't I bribe you enough?
<Kilos> nope i need more curry as well
<pavlushka> :p
<zaki> Pavel Sayekat আপনাকে অভিনন্দন, windows এর সাথে চালালে EaseUS Partition Manager দিয়ে আলাদা partition বের করে সেই partition এ Ubuntu install দেন, আপনার PC র বিস্তারিত জনান, বিশদ বিবরণ আসছে.........
<zaki> isn't that you? :D
<pavlushka> but was it you, who asked?
<zaki> i'm wondering 
<zaki> nope.
<zaki> is it you? tell me.
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> you got me, এই নেন দুই টাকা।
<zaki> ha ha.. :D
<zaki> having problem with software updater. :|
<Kilos> what trouble?
<zaki> it hanged every time i'm going to update.
<Kilos> close it
<Kilos> then update from command line
<Kilos> sudo apt update 
<Kilos> then sudo apt upgrade
<Kilos> if that has problems you internet isnt stable
<pavlushka> like "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Kilos> i have never liked software centre, always been slow
<Kilos> synaptic much better
<zaki> oky.
<pavlushka> zaki, and then do this, :p https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcegVSz4zXU
<zaki> ha ha. :D much better. :p
<zaki> Kilos, you can try it. :D
<Kilos> try what?
<zaki> go to that youtube link. 
<Kilos> i dont do youtube
<zaki> :3
<pavlushka-> Haha
<pavlushka-> Lights out, weather is a little stormy
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> sleep
<pavlushka-> I was thinking about that,
<pavlushka-> Goodnight guys!
<Kilos> night pavlushka- 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<zaki> gd night, have a sweet dream. :p
<zaki> wb Tanvir 
<Tanvir> Thank you, Zaki.
<Kilos> night bd
<Kilos> sleep well
<zaki> night Kilos :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-05
<pavlushka> Good morning every one!
<pavlushka> Hi NaSb !
<NaSb> Hello :)
<NaSb> Good to see you ;)
<pavlushka> thanks, same to you, :)
<pavlushka> actually for me, its great to see you, :)
<NaSb> WoW :D
<pavlushka> I see you are in #ubuntu-za too, !! great!
<NaSb> Yes :)
<pavlushka> Morning zaki Kilos :)
<pavlushka> great to see you ;)
<Kilos> hi guys
<pavlushka> bbl, :(
<Kilos> ok
<zaki> morning. pavlushka  :)
<zaki> উবুন্টু বাংলাদেশ এর আই‍.আর.সি. চ্যানেলে  আপনাকে সুস্বাগতম! some bangla words are broken like that in 16.04.  pavlushka 
<zaki> any fix?
<zaki> oky. just solved. :)
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> QA tell z4ki they starting later lad
<QA> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell z4ki on freenode
<Kilos> annasha please tell pavlushka meeting starts in ten minutes
<Kilos> zaki where is pavlushka
<Kilos> zaki ping
<Kilos> annasha ping
<zaki> dont;t know.
<zaki> what about that meeting? :D
<Kilos> the membership meet and greet is underway
<zaki> Kilos, 
<Kilos> yessir
<zaki> pavel is missing. :|
<Kilos> yeah
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-06
<pavlushka> Morning everyone!
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> hi there pavlushka 
<Kilos> you missed the meeting last night
<pavlushka> yep! I regret it
<Kilos> you have done most of the stuff
<Kilos> but would have been good to be there
<pavlushka> I dont know, but went to meet a new Ubuntuan to a different district, :)
<pavlushka> last night and back at 3 am.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> speak to zaki
<pavlushka> ok
<Kilos> you three should work together
<Kilos> pull in nasb as well
<pavlushka> oky doky, I got another new peep from Chittagong, :)
<Kilos> good the more working together the easier things become
<pavlushka> exactly on the other part of the country.
<pavlushka> bbl, its Friday Prayer time, :)
<pavlushka> ping Kilos !
<Kilos> pong pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-07
<pavlushka-> Morning NaSb
<NaSb> শুভ সকাল :)
<pavlushka-> কেমন আছেন?
<pavlushka-> bbl
<pavlushka-> hello NaSb,  wb
<pavlushka-> bbl, power down.
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<pavlushka> QA tell NaSb & zaki that I am facing electricity issues here in my town.
<QA> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell NaSb on freenode
<pavlushka> QA tell zaki that I am facing electricity issues here in my town.
<QA> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell zaki on freenode
<pavlushka> QA show difference between garlic and onion
<QA> pavlushka: *blink*
<pavlushka> QA difference between garlic and onion
<QA> pavlushka: *blink*
<pavlushka> QA google difference between garlic and onion
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't seem to agree with me
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> QA thanks
<QA> no probs, pavlushka
<NaSb> pavlushka: আপনার এলাকায় বিদ্যুৎ সমস্যা?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-08
<pavlushka> Morning NaSb !
<NaSb> শুভ সকাল :D pavlushka
<pavlushka> NaSb, happened to encounter zaki somewhere?
<NaSb> -_-
<pavlushka> bbl
<NaSb> may be.
<pavlushka> NaSb, have some coffee, ask QA
<NaSb> You ask me?
<NaSb> pavlushka: i'm gone for electricity reason
<annasha> Hi
<Kilos> greetings bangalori peeps
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<pavlushka> we missed you!
<Kilos> i turned off many channels yesterday, was too busy, and head unhappy
<Kilos> but you know where to find me
<pavlushka> definitely!
<pavlushka> but I thought that you thought its enough here......
<pavlushka> bbl Kilos !
<Kilos> nono i will tell you when i am going to leave
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi z4ki 
<z4ki> hlo. 
<z4ki> Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<z4ki> same here.
<z4ki> what about pavlushka ? he knocked me in morning, but got that later cz i was busy at that time, in office.
<pavlushka> hello z4ki !
<pavlushka> z4ki, i was just asking while you are online, just be on irc, :)
<Kilos> lol
<z4ki> oky. :)
<Kilos> pavel is struggling to get this channel to grow
<Kilos> not so easy in a land of facebook addicts
<z4ki> hah. :D
<z4ki> hey my nickname just changed to zaki to z4ki
<Kilos> yes i saw
<z4ki> says that zaki isn't available 
<z4ki> z4ki is my 2nd choice.
<Kilos> maybe someone else has it
<Kilos> register it or it will go as well
<z4ki> is there any way to permanently register it
<Kilos> yes
<z4ki> how?
<Kilos>   /msg nickserv register Nick i think
<Kilos> it should tell you how
<Kilos> might need nick and password
<Kilos> you can try /msg nickserv help i think
<z4ki> what is better ? zaki or z4ki? :D
<z4ki> Kilos, ?
<Kilos> if you can get zaki thats good
<z4ki> Kilos, ? which one do you think?
<Kilos> but z4ki is also ok
<Kilos> try zaki first
<Kilos> it will tell you if its already registered to someone else
<z4ki> register zaki
<z4ki> -NickServ- Insufficient parameters for REGISTER.
<z4ki> -NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<Kilos> right so
<z4ki> is there any web ui to register?
<Kilos>    /msg nickserv register passwd email address
<z4ki> right what?
<Kilos> no gui
<z4ki> lunch time. i'll be back soon.
<Kilos> ok
<z4ki>  /msg nickserv register zaki
<z4ki> ghost z4ki
<z4ki> -NickServ- You may not ghost yourself. 
<z4ki> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi annasha pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello kilos, while I was away, there's a tinker in my mind saying "irc irc", :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> zaki was trying to register his nick
<pavlushka> So how was the day?
<Kilos> and i forgot the commands
<pavlushka> noticed that, ok I'll try to help him some other way as he is not here, :)
<Kilos> been busy with a lady in france that helps people all over
<pavlushka> lucky you, !
<Kilos> watch this
<Kilos> http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_how_to_start_a_movement?share=161fa539c1
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you can see the links in the africa channel
<annasha> hi
<pavlushka> Kilos, that was cleverly awesome!
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> haha
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-01
<pavlushka> hola zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> good noon
<zaki> i was sleeping 
<pavlushka> np :)
<pavlushka> zaki: and good after noon
<pavlushka> zaki: there's no time in the clock you can call noon, only morning/afternoon ha ha ha
<zaki> he he
<zaki> don't know
<pavlushka> zaki: and after dark, only evening/morning, no point called night, right, lol
<zaki> ha ha 
<zaki> after dark
<pavlushka> zaki: so actually there's three times in a day, morning/afternoon/evening and it goes recursive :p
<pavlushka> but night is kinda ambigious, coz its dark, and dark things are ambigious, see?
<pavlushka> zaki: so when we bade farewel after dark, we say good night, even if it is still just after dark.evening
<pavlushka> s/.//
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: zaki: so when we bade farewel after dark, we say good night, even if it is still just after darkevening
<pavlushka> s/.///
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: zaki: so when we bade farewel after dark, we say good night, even if it is still just after darkevening
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> s/./"/"
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: zaki: so when we bade farewel after dark, we say good night, even if it is still just after dark"evening
<pavlushka> anyways
<zaki> after dark, good night
<pavlushka> zaki: and I know there's a game or movie named "after dark" :p
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> your channel getting empty
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-02
<RemonShai> hi guy's
<Kilos> hi RemonShai pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos RemonShai 
<RemonShai> hello ... Kilos & pavlushka, how are you ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I am fine, you?
<Kilos> ok ty
<RemonShai> glad to see you. I'm fine too.
<RemonShai> hey..., did you know, at now I'm using Manjaro Linux....! and feeling good.
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-03
<RemonShai> hi pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> hello RemonShai :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-04
<pavlushka-> hello Remonshai
<RemonShai> hello pavlushka- sorry... late reply :(
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-05
<RemonShai> pavlushka, ভাই, আগামীকাল আমার নেট বড্ড সমস্যা করছিল তাই আপনার সাথে কথা বলা হয়ে উঠেনি। যাই হোক, কেমন আছেন ?
<pavlushka> ভাল, অাপনি কেমন অাছেন?
<RemonShai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ্ আমিও ভাল আছি।
<RemonShai> বাকী সবাই কই ? আসে কি IRC-তে ?
<RemonShai> welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty RemonShai battling with internet and stupid router so if i disappear you know where i am\
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok, I know where you are.
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello
<pavlushka> Kilos: So yuor lan is troublesome?
<Kilos> very bad
<pavlushka> why? what is the problem with that
<pavlushka> know about the bandwidth of your wired connection?
<Kilos> the router keeps forgetting the different pcs
<Kilos> works for a month or so then crashes and both pcs cannot connect again
<Kilos> cant even login to it ge settingsck or chanto che
<Kilos> eish touchpad
<Kilos> cant even login to change settings
<pavlushka> ouch
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-04
<Guest60810> how to create mailserver in ubuntu
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-06
<pavlushka> Hello zaki 
<pavlushka> hello Maruf, Its me
<zaki> pavlushka, how are you doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am good, how are you?
<zaki> fine. :) 
<pavlushka> maruf: we can chat here for if you have any problem, as your internet connection is fixed, this chat uses tiny byts of data
<pavlushka> maruf: and I have set your angrysearch up, for any further issue post on here or post on #ubuntu
<zaki> customizing Lubuntu 18.4 
<zaki> Desktop Appearances 
<pavlushka> zaki: good for you :)
<pavlushka> zaki: tried angrysearch, its on github?
<zaki> https://github.com/DoTheEvo/ANGRYsearch
<zaki> this one?
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - DoTheEvo/ANGRYsearch: Linux file search, instant results as you type ] - https://github.com
<zaki> bah
<maruf> if i work in libra office can it be edited in windows offive?
<pavlushka> maruf: as you are using Lubuntu 18.04, you have to install li
<pavlushka> bbl
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-02
<zaki> hey Kilos- 
<zaki> how are you doing ?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-04
<pavlushka> z4ki, o/
<z4ki> hey pavlushka 
<z4ki> how are you ?
<pavlushka> z4ki: I m good, what about you?
<pavlushka> z4ki: It's been long
<z4ki> I'm okay 
<z4ki> where are you now?
<pavlushka> z4ki: And how was fani?
<pavlushka> z4ki: in Dinajpur now, why? anything triggered that question?
<z4ki> pavlushka, no much around here . আর ও বেশি গরম লাগতেসে আজকে 
<z4ki> তেমন কোন বৃষ্টি ও হয় নাই 
<z4ki> আপনি ঢাকায় ছিলেন লাস্ট যখন কথা হইসিল 
<pavlushka> z4ki: হুম, বুঝতে পারলাম
<pavlushka> z4ki: দিনাজপুরে কথা বলার লোক নাই, irc তে আপনাকে পেয়ে আজকে অন্য দিনের চেয়ে অনেক বেশি ভাল লাগছে।
<pavlushka> হে হে
<z4ki> হে হে :D 
<z4ki> ওইদিকে কেমন অবস্থা ছিল দুপুরে?
<pavlushka>  z4ki দুপুর পর্যন্ত আকাশ মেঘাছন্ন ছিল আর হালকা হালকা বৃষ্টি হচ্ছিল্
<z4ki> hmm. 
<z4ki> pavlushka, আপনার ওয়েদার স্টেশন প্রজেক্টার কি হইল শেষে । 
<pavlushka> z4ki:  প্রায় শেষ হয়ে এসেছে, শুধু টাইম সিঙ্ক ফাংশনটা এড করতে লাগবে
<z4ki> pavlushka, good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-27
<sifat> hello
<zaki> hey sifat 
<zaki> sifat, you are from Panchagarh ?
<sifat> sifat, hello
<sifat> zaki, yes
<sifat> zaki, I was just looking around
<zaki> yea
<sifat> zaki, but need to go, take care
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> sifat: o/
<zaki> wb pavlushka and sifat 
<pavlushka> zaki: ty
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-28
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: so how are you?
<pavlushka> zaki: oh, do you have any SBC? this is new, https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-c4/, better than RPI 4 and also 5 dollars cheaper.
<u-la-la> [ ODROID-C4 – ODROID ] - www.hardkernel.com
<pavlushka> zaki: and they might give me a penny for each sell :p
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-bd 2020-04-30
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> zaki:  o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: watching "The Office"
<pavlushka> season 2 episode 9
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> I watched few 
<zaki> pavlushka, watch office space 1999
<zaki> movie
<pavlushka> zaki: first I was furious, how can a boss can be that douchebag
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> and then I grew tolerance, I accepted that a Boss can be that douchebag and started watching it again
<pavlushka> there was a gap of months I was off and since I do not have anything better to watch, so...
<pavlushka> and if I ignore the Boss part, it is generally fun.
<zaki> pavlushka, true :P
<pavlushka> zaki: coz being a leader and also a douchebag at the same time is awkward
